# VEP slave with 3900x & 128GB?



## dts_marin (Jul 18, 2020)

I need to build a temporary slave PC for a composer friend of mine.
I already have great results with an Intel i9-9900K & 128GB for my personal setup but I feel the 9900K is a bit old nowadays and I'm wondering if the 3900x is as good as the Intel counterparts for VEP. 
10th gen Intel are a bit expensive at the moment. 
The AMD build happens to be a lot cheaper which is a plus.
If anyone has a PC with the 3900x and 128GBs of RAM please let me know. Bonus points if you can test Digital Performer 10 on it with local VEP instances and 80-90GB RAM utilization. He will likely have a Mac Mini 2018 or a trash can as a master but if the 3900x is sufficient as a single machine he can avoid the extra cost of buying the Mac. A beefier extreme series Intel or a Threadripper machine doesn't make sense as a temporary investment because he won't ship it back to the U.S. where as the Macs are somewhat easily portable.

1024 samples buffer with no extra VEP buffers are plenty good as a starting point.


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 19, 2020)

All you might need might be here:





__





Scan Pro Audio | Computer Based Music & Audio Production







www.scanproaudio.info





ok, no VEP benchmarks, but some Kontakt if he uses that too. 3900x is a fine choice for Kontakt but 10900x is better. I'm going for a 3900x next.


----------



## dts_marin (Jul 19, 2020)

This is helpful but not all I might need (no real-world stability info with DP and/or VEP running). So the i9-9900K is still holding up relatively well compared to the 3900x. The 10900x looks great but the X299 platform has really expensive mobos so the cost gets a bit out of hand for no particularly appealing reasons. QVL'd 8X16GBs kits for X299 mobos are a bit more rare to find also.

The 3950x is likely the best option but I can't take the risk since it's not a personal purchase and can't have any unexpected troubleshooting. The 10900K seems to be the only safe & proved solution so far.


----------



## classified_the_x (Jul 19, 2020)

dts_marin said:


> This is helpful but not all I might need (no real-world stability info with DP and/or VEP running). So the i9-9900K is still holding up relatively well compared to the 3900x. The 10900x looks great but the X299 platform has really expensive mobos so the cost gets a bit out of hand for no particularly appealing reasons. QVL'd 8X16GBs kits for X299 mobos are a bit more rare to find also.
> 
> The 3950x is likely the best option but I can't take the risk since it's not a personal purchase and can't have any unexpected troubleshooting. The 10900K seems to be the only safe & proved solution so far.



if Kontakt is the priority 10900x is a good idea, but it's fairly expensive. the cost is offset by the need of a GPU for the 3900x but if you have a spare GPU I'd definetely go 3900x. Not so keen on Intel for stability these days tbh. Also GPUs make the system more stable in my experience.


----------

